# Sheraton Broadway Plantation(Phase Difference)



## vistana101 (Mar 8, 2009)

At SBP in Myrtle Beach, what is the difference between SBP and the "Palmetto" Phase?


----------



## Captron (Mar 8, 2009)

Can you specify a little?

Is this related to staying there? The units themselves? Exchanging in? Using SO to get in? Purchasing? Resale prices? 

That will help.


----------



## vistana101 (Mar 8, 2009)

Captron said:


> Can you specify a little?
> 
> Is this related to staying there? The units themselves? Exchanging in? Using SO to get in? Purchasing? Resale prices?
> 
> That will help.



Sorry!  We are thinking about trading our timeshare into SBP and with our amount of star options, we can get either a two-bedroom lockoff in Phase l? or get a two-bedroom villa in Phase ll(Palmetto)

I would like to know what the difference is between the two phases, please.


----------



## Captron (Mar 8, 2009)

The first phase had different seasons because they were sold before Starwood acquired the property. The only diff I know is that the original phase will be "older" and has not had a MAJOR referb. I don't know if all teh new phase has flat screens etc. Someone who has stayed recently will likely chime in. 

Either way this is a great property. It has AWESOME golf and is the mini golf capitol of the world. You will have Broadway at the Beach across the street. Lots of dinner shows etc.

I would look at which floor plan layout suits you best and just book it. Remember the lockout will likely have more plates, cutlery etc. so that may matter if you are going to save money eating in some.

Have a great time.


----------



## vistana101 (Mar 8, 2009)

Captron said:


> The first phase had different seasons because they were sold before Starwood acquired the property. The only diff I know is that the original phase will be "older" and has not had a MAJOR referb. I don't know if all teh new phase has flat screens etc. Someone who has stayed recently will likely chime in.
> 
> Either way this is a great property. It has AWESOME golf and is the mini golf capitol of the world. You will have Broadway at the Beach across the street. Lots of dinner shows etc.
> 
> ...



Thank you very much!


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 8, 2009)

The floor plans and descriptions of the units are in Owner Resources under the Resort Information heading.


----------



## vistana101 (Mar 8, 2009)

DeniseM said:


> The floor plans and descriptions of the units are in Owner Resources under the Resort Information heading.



Ok-Thank you! I'll check it out!

EDIT: Wait, Where?


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 8, 2009)

Starwood Owner Resources is at the very top of the posts on the Starwood Board (this board.)  Then scroll down to the Resort Information heading.


----------



## pedro47 (Mar 8, 2009)

Is the newer section a 3 bedrooms unit with a lock out unit?.


----------



## vacationtime1 (Mar 8, 2009)

pedro47 said:


> Is the newer section a 3 bedrooms unit with a lock out unit?.



The original phase does not have any 3 bedroom units; it has only one bedroom, two bedroom, and two bedroom lock out units.  

So if there are three bedroom units, they would be in the new phase (Palmetto).


----------



## malyons (Mar 8, 2009)

does anybody know which building numbers belong to which sections?  we have a reservation for SBP in May and I've been wondering the same thing.  we made ours with staroptions and I believe took a 2BR in the Palmetto phase (the newer one).  we'll have a toddler with us and plan on spending most of our time at the pirate ship pool, any suggestions for the best building to request to be near that pool?


----------



## Captron (Mar 8, 2009)

The 3 BR units are in the Palmetto section. There is no floor plan on MSC but I have been told that they are very similar to the SVV 3 BR units.


----------



## colmo (Mar 8, 2009)

Malyons
We were at SBP last summer and found that Building 26 in the Palmetto phase is the closest to the pirate ship pool.  This picture shows the proximity.






I think Building 15 is the closest building from the original phase - you'd still have to cross the street to get to the pool, though.  

We were told that Building 26 is a Sunday check-in so that may affect your ability to get it.


----------

